# كيفية فتح bin file



## ماجد شرف (25 مارس 2009)

حملت من النت برنامج staad pro بس اتحمل بعد فك الضغط bin file 
ارجو من الساده اعضاء المنتدى الكرام طريقه لفتح الملف او البرنامج بطريقه اخرى


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 مارس 2009)

وضح اتفك وطلب منك بعدالتثبيت الفايل دا؟
ولا ابا ينفتح وقال كده؟


----------



## ماجد شرف (26 مارس 2009)

*bin file*

شكرا لاهتمامك اخى العزيز
بعد التحيه
البرنامج عباره عن 6 ملفات مضغوطه بعد فكهم ادونى ملف واحد حجمه كبير عباره عن bin file
بس


----------



## anass81 (27 مارس 2009)

ماجد شرف قال:


> شكرا لاهتمامك اخى العزيز
> بعد التحيه
> البرنامج عباره عن 6 ملفات مضغوطه بعد فكهم ادونى ملف واحد حجمه كبير عباره عن bin file
> بس



اخي الكريم

الملف هو
BIN files is one of CD/DVD image formats. BIN file is a binary copy of an entire CDs/DVDs disc. BIN file contain ALL the data stored on the original disc including not only its files and folders but also its system-specifics information, for examples, bootable information, volume, volume attributes and any other system-specific data. Actually, BIN image file is not a collection of files or folders but is an exact duplicate of the raw data of the original disc, sector by sector
.
بامكانك فتح الملف باستخدام برامج عديدة منها

*http://www.magiciso.com/download.htm

وهذه طريقة ثانية

http://howtoopenbinfile.blogspot.com/
*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 مارس 2009)

anass81 قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> الملف هو
> bin files is one of cd/dvd image formats. Bin file is a binary copy of an entire cds/dvds disc. Bin file contain all the data stored on the original disc including not only its files and folders but also its system-specifics information, for examples, bootable information, volume, volume attributes and any other system-specific data. Actually, bin image file is not a collection of files or folders but is an exact duplicate of the raw data of the original disc, sector by sector
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجد شرف (28 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لكل من اهتم واستقطع من وقته الثمين وتحمل عناء الرد
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eccnw (28 مارس 2009)

افادك الله بماعلمتنا


----------



## Hisham Hammad (9 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanx alot


----------



## ablahad (23 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkksssssssssss


----------



## hany2012 (24 مايو 2011)

*hany2012*

*اللهم اهدك وثبت خطاك على الطريق القويم يارب العالمين
أمين

*


----------

